# [SOLVED] phpMyAdmin - 2.9.0.2 Invalid hostname for server 2

## Joseph_sys

After upgradign to phpMyAdmin - 2.9.0.2 I'm getting errors:

```
Invalid hostname for server 2. Please review your configuration.

Invalid hostname for server 3. Please review your configuration.
```

Anybody know what is it?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Mon Oct 09, 2006 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the_mole

Perhaps you should post a little more information???

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *the_mole wrote:*   

> Perhaps you should post a little more information???

 

I can post config.ini.php but I this file did not changed.

I downgraded to 2.8.2 and that error are not showing but upgrading it to 2.9.0.2 these two lines show up.

----------

## kashani

2.9.0.2 let's you manage more than one server now, in fact three servers in total. I saw this when I was playing with it last week. Haven't figured out how to make it go away, but it shouldn't affect anything.

kashani

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *kashani wrote:*   

> 2.9.0.2 let's you manage more than one server now, in fact three servers in total. I saw this when I was playing with it last week. Haven't figured out how to make it go away, but it shouldn't affect anything.
> 
> kashani

 

That you have mentioned it, actually it says so right above in the conf.ini.php

// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.

Not sure what they mean, setting "host" = ".  (doesn't work)

Anyhow, I just entered between double quotes "not-used" and the message went away.

```
$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = 'not-used';
```

----------

